
About Tactile Pavement - danso
https://veroniiiica.com/2019/03/18/fast-facts-about-tactile-pavement/
======
swiftcoder
This site seems like a veritable treasure trove of information on real-world
accessibility measures. A lot of fascinating things here that I'm only vaguely
aware of.

------
hirundo
Things have changed a bit since this was invented in the '60s. How about a
virtual variation? Embed low power transmitters, e.g. RFID, in the places
where you'd put tactile pavement. Visually impaired people can carry a phone
that receives the signal and renders them as audio.

This can be far cheaper than tactile pavement and so more widely deployed,
more easily updated as the environment changes, and present different warnings
to people with different needs ... like people with limited mobility ("warning
5 inch step down in 3 feet") or the unimpaired ("please do not run in this
corridor").

With sufficiently accurate location data and ubiquitous networking, the
transmitter isn't needed at all. Apps could curate warnings and other location
specific info, and you could subscribe to the ones that are relevant to you.
If location tech isn't up to the sub-meter resolution, the embedded
transmitters could be used to just send their own exact location. Then you
feed that to the app to return warnings, etc.

The etc. could include hyper-local ads, making the system self funding.

~~~
totesraunch
I see where you're going but sometimes the world is better off without every
single thing being IoT.

Especially for people with disabilities the world is not a hospitable place. I
can't see how a 'modern' version if something as simple as tactile pavement
would be any better for the disabled.

There are, for example, people who are both visually impaired and hearing
impaired that are capable of guiding themselves around by cane, in these
instances tactile pavement is something that I think your 'phone in hand'
solution just doesn't work. Additionally, not everyone owns smart phones--even
today.

I'm not saying your points are invalid but they're definitely skewed in favor
of technology and perhaps a limited understanding of ADA requirements.

